# Bolero reversing camera



## alldaughters (Oct 6, 2014)

The LED lights around the reversing camera are on all the time, even when ignition switched off!!

Any suggestions as to what is causing it and cures would be appreciated. 

Its a 2008 Bolero with factory fitted camera.

Many Thanks

Brian


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

> The LED lights around the reversing camera are on all the time, even when ignition switched off!!
> 
> Any suggestions as to what is causing it and cures would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


There was a known problem with some of the earlier Boleros where the camera had been wired to a permanent live rather than an ignition switched live resulting in the situation you have and often leading to a flat battery. If the van has been recently purchased from a dealer then I'd ask them to rectify the problem. If not, any competent auto electrician should be able to sort it for you.

If it's like my Bolero was then you'll find the EM1 box (which is the interface for the camera/power etc in the space below the small storage box on the top of the dashboard (passenger side).

Phil


----------



## alldaughters (Oct 6, 2014)

Many thanks Phil, will now look for electrician. 

Brian


----------

